# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  2000 Free Website Templates

## safinat

donwload më shumë se 2000 free website templates (Shabllone)

http://www.template4all.com (1500 wordpress, joomla, css, html, blogger.. Templates (shabllone))

http://www.freethemes4all.com (1000 php-fusion, phpnuke, smf, wordpress, joomla, css, html, blogger.. Templates (shabllone))

http://bloggertemplatesbase.blogspot.com (Blogger)

http://freewebtemplates.over-blog.com

http://www.freewebsitetemplates.com

http://www.seodesign.us

http://freecsstemplate.over-blog.com

----------

